# Positive OPKs 5 days in a row and no temp rise



## pinkbloomers

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this but really needed some advice. I'm on my 2nd cycle after a miscarriage, I had a missed miscarriage at 12 weeks, the baby had stopped growing at 8 weeks. I had an ERPC on 18 Nov 2012. My 1st cycle after MC I ovulated 4 weeks after and got my period 6 weeks after MC, I had delayed ovulation due to still having pregnancy hormones in my system. This cycle I am so confused. I have had positive OPKs on CD19, 20, 21, 22 and now 23. I had EWCM and spotting last week but none now. I have had no temp rise, This is my first month temping but it has definitely stayed the same. Has anyone experienced this? I've used OPKs before and they're normally positive for only 2 days.
Any help would be appreciated
Thanks xx


----------



## missjames90

After a miscarriage your body might not jump back to normal so quickly opks jus mean your body is gearing up to ovulate it dosent mean you will and sometimes your temp may take a day or two to rise aftev ovulation


----------



## Pinkcasi

Really sorry for your loss, Im the same had a MMC at 12.5 weeks in Aug mine stopped growing at 5.5 weeks, im on cycle 5 since we started TTC again and this will be my 2nd month using OPK's and i really dont know what im doing, last month i had a positive on one day only is that normal? im using them for he whole month this month just so i can try and figure out what's normal.

I woould say give your body time to settle down, a lot of people say including me that the first cycle is normal then it all goes haywire, i dont know why but that's how it seems to be, dont worry too much and good luck to yoou x


----------



## Topanga053

pinkbloomers said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to this but really needed some advice. I'm on my 2nd cycle after a miscarriage, I had a missed miscarriage at 12 weeks, the baby had stopped growing at 8 weeks. I had an ERPC on 18 Nov 2012. My 1st cycle after MC I ovulated 4 weeks after and got my period 6 weeks after MC, I had delayed ovulation due to still having pregnancy hormones in my system. This cycle I am so confused. I have had positive OPKs on CD19, 20, 21, 22 and now 23. I had EWCM and spotting last week but none now. I have had no temp rise, This is my first month temping but it has definitely stayed the same. Has anyone experienced this? I've used OPKs before and they're normally positive for only 2 days.
> Any help would be appreciated
> Thanks xx

I have always had multiple days of OPK+ since my MC. I have not always temped as well, so I can't say whether my temp consistently rised or not. Anyway, I went to my OB the second month I had multiple positives (that month I had 8 positives) and she ordered the Day 21 test to check my progesterone levels, which were really low. She consulted with an expert who said that multiple positive OPKs can indicate an anovulatory cycle. Because of that, I'm going to start on Clomid soon. 

My OB doesn't think that my MC caused the multiple positive OPKs/anovulatory cycles (and I didn't use OPKs before the MC, so I really don't know), but I'm convinced the MC threw my hormones out of whack. This month I'm currently on my 3rd day of positives and no temp rise yet.

At any rate, you might want to talk to your OB and check on your progesterone levels. You might not be ovulating.


----------



## pinkbloomers

Pinkcasi said:


> Really sorry for your loss, Im the same had a MMC at 12.5 weeks in Aug mine stopped growing at 5.5 weeks, im on cycle 5 since we started TTC again and this will be my 2nd month using OPK's and i really dont know what im doing, last month i had a positive on one day only is that normal? im using them for he whole month this month just so i can try and figure out what's normal.
> 
> I woould say give your body time to settle down, a lot of people say including me that the first cycle is normal then it all goes haywire, i dont know why but that's how it seems to be, dont worry too much and good luck to yoou x

I'm sorry for your loss too xxx Yes 1 day of a positive OPK is totally normal , more normal than 6 days which I think I'm on now :( You're right my first cycle did seem normal but this one most definitely is not! I would normally def ovulate by CD24! It's so frustrating cos then my cycle is really long so it's longer til I can try next cycle if you know what I mean! x


----------



## Pinkcasi

[/QUOTE]I'm sorry for your loss too xxx Yes 1 day of a positive OPK is totally normal , more normal than 6 days which I think I'm on now :( You're right my first cycle did seem normal but this one most definitely is not! I would normally def ovulate by CD24! It's so frustrating cos then my cycle is really long so it's longer til I can try next cycle if you know what I mean! x[/QUOTE]

Yes totally that's what I thought, my cycles since the MC have been 23, 29, 40 and 36, im hoping that it peaked at 40 and is now on it's way back to a reasonable 28-32, i dont really know what is pre MC normal as i was on the pill for many years and luckily fell pregnant my 2 month off the pill, so im just waiting for my cycles to regulate themselves.

Good to know that a 1 day + OPK is normal though that makes me feel better, although i have heard that you can miss it, for example if you test on a mon get a negative then surge and by the time you test again Tues it's gone, does that happen...really?


----------



## pinkbloomers

Topanga053 said:


> pinkbloomers said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to this but really needed some advice. I'm on my 2nd cycle after a miscarriage, I had a missed miscarriage at 12 weeks, the baby had stopped growing at 8 weeks. I had an ERPC on 18 Nov 2012. My 1st cycle after MC I ovulated 4 weeks after and got my period 6 weeks after MC, I had delayed ovulation due to still having pregnancy hormones in my system. This cycle I am so confused. I have had positive OPKs on CD19, 20, 21, 22 and now 23. I had EWCM and spotting last week but none now. I have had no temp rise, This is my first month temping but it has definitely stayed the same. Has anyone experienced this? I've used OPKs before and they're normally positive for only 2 days.
> Any help would be appreciated
> Thanks xx
> 
> I have always had multiple days of OPK+ since my MC. I have not always temped as well, so I can't say whether my temp consistently rised or not. Anyway, I went to my OB the second month I had multiple positives (that month I had 8 positives) and she ordered the Day 21 test to check my progesterone levels, which were really low. She consulted with an expert who said that multiple positive OPKs can indicate an anovulatory cycle. Because of that, I'm going to start on Clomid soon.
> 
> My OB doesn't think that my MC caused the multiple positive OPKs/anovulatory cycles (and I didn't use OPKs before the MC, so I really don't know), but I'm convinced the MC threw my hormones out of whack. This month I'm currently on my 3rd day of positives and no temp rise yet.
> 
> At any rate, you might want to talk to your OB and check on your progesterone levels. You might not be ovulating.Click to expand...

Hi thanks for your reply. I think I def ovulated on my first cycle, I only had 2 days of pos OPKs and got my period 2 weeks later. However I didn't check my temps so I won't know for sure.

I went to the doctors on Monday and basically she said my hormones were still adjusting and to wait a couple months and go back... A couple months may not be a long time to her but it is to me!!

How long was your cycle when you had 8 pos OPKs? I think I'm onto my 6th day but I had been using a cheap brand til yesterday which was maybe
more sensitive, I switched to a less sensitive brand on Tues and I thought I got a positive but then when compared to yesterdays and todays it is lighter so maybe just yesterdays and todays were positive... Even so, I had EWCM last week and now all I have is creamy CM which isn't fertile so can't see myself ovulating. I'm so gutted cos god knows how long my cycle will be this time :(

I hope you get things sorted soon xxx


----------



## pinkbloomers

Yes totally that's what I thought, my cycles since the MC have been 23, 29, 40 and 36, im hoping that it peaked at 40 and is now on it's way back to a reasonable 28-32, i dont really know what is pre MC normal as i was on the pill for many years and luckily fell pregnant my 2 month off the pill, so im just waiting for my cycles to regulate themselves.

Good to know that a 1 day + OPK is normal though that makes me feel better, although i have heard that you can miss it, for example if you test on a mon get a negative then surge and by the time you test again Tues it's gone, does that happen...really?[/QUOTE]

That's the same as me. I was on the pill and I fell pregnant the second cycle after stopping it, so I've no idea what my cycles are meant to be like! I know I ovulated on CD19 when I fell pregnant as I had been using OPKs.

Yes I've heard you can miss it too, I think your LH surge can last anything from 12-36 hours so if it's only 12 hours you could miss it if you tested at the same time every day. 

I'm a bit worried I'm just not going to ovulate this month. I had spotting last week and I think EWCM but now only creamy CM which doesn't look good. If I don't ovulate then I could get my period really late and then it'll be ages til we can keep trying, it's getting me really down. If I knew my cycles were ok at least I would know we had a chance, at the minute I don't feel like we've got a chance at all :(


----------



## Topanga053

pinkbloomers said:


> Hi thanks for your reply. I think I def ovulated on my first cycle, I only had 2 days of pos OPKs and got my period 2 weeks later. However I didn't check my temps so I won't know for sure.
> 
> I went to the doctors on Monday and basically she said my hormones were still adjusting and to wait a couple months and go back... A couple months may not be a long time to her but it is to me!!
> 
> How long was your cycle when you had 8 pos OPKs? I think I'm onto my 6th day but I had been using a cheap brand til yesterday which was maybe
> more sensitive, I switched to a less sensitive brand on Tues and I thought I got a positive but then when compared to yesterdays and todays it is lighter so maybe just yesterdays and todays were positive... Even so, I had EWCM last week and now all I have is creamy CM which isn't fertile so can't see myself ovulating. I'm so gutted cos god knows how long my cycle will be this time :(
> 
> I hope you get things sorted soon xxx

You can get your period with anovulatory cycles, so that's not an indicator of whether you're ovulating or not. :-(

That's really interesting what your doctor said! I've had a few more cycles since my MC than you (I'm currently on cycle 4), but my doctor never seemed to think that it was just my body adjusting. I hope your doctor is right!!!

My cycle was 31 days when I had the 8 tests. I started testing positive on CD19 and continued getting positives until CD27 (CD21 was a little unclear, so I didn't count it as a positive, thus the 8 days!). Then I had my period 5 days after my last positive. 



pinkbloomers said:


> If I knew my cycles were ok at least I would know we had a chance, at the minute I don't feel like we've got a chance at all :(

That's the worst part. :nope: The miscarriage and TTC with no success was hard enough, but thinking that we might not even have a CHANCE because my cycles might be messed up has really been killing me. :cry:


----------



## pinkbloomers

Topanga053 said:


> pinkbloomers said:
> 
> 
> Hi thanks for your reply. I think I def ovulated on my first cycle, I only had 2 days of pos OPKs and got my period 2 weeks later. However I didn't check my temps so I won't know for sure.
> 
> I went to the doctors on Monday and basically she said my hormones were still adjusting and to wait a couple months and go back... A couple months may not be a long time to her but it is to me!!
> 
> How long was your cycle when you had 8 pos OPKs? I think I'm onto my 6th day but I had been using a cheap brand til yesterday which was maybe
> more sensitive, I switched to a less sensitive brand on Tues and I thought I got a positive but then when compared to yesterdays and todays it is lighter so maybe just yesterdays and todays were positive... Even so, I had EWCM last week and now all I have is creamy CM which isn't fertile so can't see myself ovulating. I'm so gutted cos god knows how long my cycle will be this time :(
> 
> I hope you get things sorted soon xxx
> 
> You can get your period with anovulatory cycles, so that's not an indicator of whether you're ovulating or not. :-(
> 
> That's really interesting what your doctor said! I've had a few more cycles since my MC than you (I'm currently on cycle 4), but my doctor never seemed to think that it was just my body adjusting. I hope your doctor is right!!!
> 
> My cycle was 31 days when I had the 8 tests. I started testing positive on CD19 and continued getting positives until CD27 (CD21 was a little unclear, so I didn't count it as a positive, thus the 8 days!). Then I had my period 5 days after my last positive.
> 
> 
> 
> pinkbloomers said:
> 
> 
> If I knew my cycles were ok at least I would know we had a chance, at the minute I don't feel like we've got a chance at all :(Click to expand...
> 
> That's the worst part. :nope: The miscarriage and TTC with no success was hard enough, but thinking that we might not even have a CHANCE because my cycles might be messed up has really been killing me. :cry:Click to expand...

Oh I really feel for you, it's so rotten feeling like this :(

I have got fertile CM now so I'm hoping that I am going to ovulate and the cheap brand OPKs I got were just rubbish!!

At least as I'm doing my temperature this month I should know for sure if I've ovulated or not.xxx


----------



## Topanga053

Yay for fertile CM!! I'm really crossing my fingers for you!! I'm in the same boat as you. I've previously seen a temperature spike with multiple +OPKs, but I hadn't done temps for a couple of months, so I'm really excited to see what this shows! I'm really praying to God that I'm at least ovulating, even if my progesterone is low.

I've never encountered anyone else in this position before (even my OBGYN said it's a new one for her). Is there anyway we can be TTC buddies and keep each other updated!??! It feels so nice to know I'm not the only one experiencing the multiple OPKs!!!!


----------



## pinkbloomers

Topanga053 said:


> Yay for fertile CM!! I'm really crossing my fingers for you!! I'm in the same boat as you. I've previously seen a temperature spike with multiple +OPKs, but I hadn't done temps for a couple of months, so I'm really excited to see what this shows! I'm really praying to God that I'm at least ovulating, even if my progesterone is low.
> 
> I've never encountered anyone else in this position before (even my OBGYN said it's a new one for her). Is there anyway we can be TTC buddies and keep each other updated!??! It feels so nice to know I'm not the only one experiencing the multiple OPKs!!!!

Hi yes it would be nice to be TTC buddies, we seem to be going through the same thing! 

Are you still getting positive opks? I'm about to go to bed so will check temp in the morning and let you know. Though even if my temp hasn't risen it might just be too early if ovulate tomorrow. I'm gonna take another opk too, hopefully this one will be negative!! I am encouraged as I had a lot of fertile cm today so hopefully that's a good sign.

And we dtd yest and today so fingers crossed.

And fingers crossed for you that your opks go negative and you ovulate this cycle! Xxx


----------



## pinkbloomers

Hi, I've done another opk this morning and its so positive you can barely see the control line... what is going on I am so confused. If I just go by this brand that's 3 days in a row and took my temp this morning, there's been no rise. I thought cos I had the ewcm yesterday things were looking up now I'm not so sure :(


----------



## Topanga053

pinkbloomers said:


> Hi, I've done another opk this morning and its so positive you can barely see the control line... what is going on I am so confused. If I just go by this brand that's 3 days in a row and took my temp this morning, there's been no rise. I thought cos I had the ewcm yesterday things were looking up now I'm not so sure :(

I had the EXACT same thing. My test line this morning was so dark it made the control line look almost invisible. I had a slight temp rise, but nothing too significant (from 96.5 to 96.8). This was my fourth positive test. I'm getting really discouraged. I've been taking Vitex this cycle and I was really hoping that it would help correct this problem. :-(


----------



## pinkbloomers

Topanga053 said:


> pinkbloomers said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I've done another opk this morning and its so positive you can barely see the control line... what is going on I am so confused. If I just go by this brand that's 3 days in a row and took my temp this morning, there's been no rise. I thought cos I had the ewcm yesterday things were looking up now I'm not so sure :(
> 
> I had the EXACT same thing. My test line this morning was so dark it made the control line look almost invisible. I had a slight temp rise, but nothing too significant (from 96.5 to 96.8). This was my fourth positive test. I'm getting really discouraged. I've been taking Vitex this cycle and I was really hoping that it would help correct this problem. :-(Click to expand...

At least you had some sort of a temp rise, hopefully it'll rise more tomorrow. I was a bit confused this morn as I took my temp and it was 98 which was high so I did it again it was only 97.4 which is normal... why would it change so much in 30seconds and which one is right?!! It's all so complicated! 

Do you have fertile cm which might indicate you're gonna ovulate? I still have some today so maybe I'll ovulate today or tomorrow, here's hoping...

Maybe the line being so dark for both of us means that we've hit the peak of the surge and we're gonna ovulate real soon? Fingers crossed. I'm gonna do a test later and hopefully the surge will be going down x


----------



## Topanga053

pinkbloomers said:


> At least you had some sort of a temp rise, hopefully it'll rise more tomorrow. I was a bit confused this morn as I took my temp and it was 98 which was high so I did it again it was only 97.4 which is normal... why would it change so much in 30seconds and which one is right?!! It's all so complicated!
> 
> Do you have fertile cm which might indicate you're gonna ovulate? I still have some today so maybe I'll ovulate today or tomorrow, here's hoping...
> 
> Maybe the line being so dark for both of us means that we've hit the peak of the surge and we're gonna ovulate real soon? Fingers crossed. I'm gonna do a test later and hopefully the surge will be going down x

Yes, I've been having fertile cm for the last couple of days, although it's actually decreasing. I had a lot more fertile CM the 2nd day of positive OPKs. 

I hope that's what it means too! I'm getting a little worried if I'm still really waiting to ovulate because it's so late in my cycle. FF is predicting AF on 2/5, but previously cycles have been even shorter, which would mean I would have almost no luteal phase. :nope:


----------



## pinkbloomers

Topanga053 said:


> pinkbloomers said:
> 
> 
> At least you had some sort of a temp rise, hopefully it'll rise more tomorrow. I was a bit confused this morn as I took my temp and it was 98 which was high so I did it again it was only 97.4 which is normal... why would it change so much in 30seconds and which one is right?!! It's all so complicated!
> 
> Do you have fertile cm which might indicate you're gonna ovulate? I still have some today so maybe I'll ovulate today or tomorrow, here's hoping...
> 
> Maybe the line being so dark for both of us means that we've hit the peak of the surge and we're gonna ovulate real soon? Fingers crossed. I'm gonna do a test later and hopefully the surge will be going down x
> 
> Yes, I've been having fertile cm for the last couple of days, although it's actually decreasing. I had a lot more fertile CM the 2nd day of positive OPKs.
> 
> I hope that's what it means too! I'm getting a little worried if I'm still really waiting to ovulate because it's so late in my cycle. FF is predicting AF on 2/5, but previously cycles have been even shorter, which would mean I would have almost no luteal phase. :nope:Click to expand...

What cycle day are you on now? I'm on CD25 which is about a week late for me to ovulate :(

I think I have less fertile cm today so maybe it's ovulation day? 

I was looking at people's charts on fertility friend and there was quite a lot of people with 3 or more days of pos opks that still ovulate so there's still hope.

Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Topanga053

I'm on CD22. The weird thing is that my cycles have been really consistent since the MC. I mean, I'm having a lot of positive OPKs (and last month my progesterone was really low), but I always get my first positive around CD19, test positive for several days, and then get AF around CD31. 

None of it makes sense to me. If I've always had annovulatory cycles, how did I manage to get pregnant on our SECOND month of trying last time?? And if I'm having annovulatory cycles now, why are my cycles so consistent AND why was my other blood work all normal (showed follicules were developing properly at the beginning of this month, other hormones [except for progesterone] normal, etc etc)?

I'll have to check out some of those charts!!! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## pinkbloomers

Topanga053 said:


> I'm on CD22. The weird thing is that my cycles have been really consistent since the MC. I mean, I'm having a lot of positive OPKs (and last month my progesterone was really low), but I always get my first positive around CD19, test positive for several days, and then get AF around CD31.
> 
> None of it makes sense to me. If I've always had annovulatory cycles, how did I manage to get pregnant on our SECOND month of trying last time?? And if I'm having annovulatory cycles now, why are my cycles so consistent AND why was my other blood work all normal (showed follicules were developing properly at the beginning of this month, other hormones [except for progesterone] normal, etc etc)?
> 
> I'll have to check out some of those charts!!! Thanks for the tip!!

Maybe doing your temperatures this Month will help you see if you're ovulating or not. Maybe it's just your progesterone that's low but you're still ovulating?

I think I have an opk obsession. Done another one this evening and it seems lighter than earlier so maybe my surge is going down and I'm going to ovulate, I sure hope so! Fingers crossed for a temp rise over the weekend.

I got pregnant our second month of trying too. I had just came off the pill though so I have nothing to compare my cycles to but it seems very late to ovulate. Though other people's cycles seem irregular after MC too.

I'm wondering because I ran out of the opks I normally use and have been using different ones that I'm not reading them the same.

I'm sick of thinking and stressing about it all :(

To top it all off my SIL is due in 3 weeks, I'm happy for them but it just makes me sad and I wish I could get away from pregnant people and babies for a while!


----------



## Topanga053

pinkbloomers said:


> Maybe doing your temperatures this Month will help you see if you're ovulating or not. Maybe it's just your progesterone that's low but you're still ovulating?

I hope so! My OB said that my progesterone level is in a gray area where it's possible that I'm ovulating, but it's equally possible that I'm not ovulating. 



pinkbloomers said:


> I think I have an opk obsession. Done another one this evening and it seems lighter than earlier so maybe my surge is going down and I'm going to ovulate, I sure hope so! Fingers crossed for a temp rise over the weekend.

I hope so too!! Fingers crossed for both of us!!!!!



pinkbloomers said:


> I got pregnant our second month of trying too. I had just came off the pill though so I have nothing to compare my cycles to

I know how you feel. I wasn't on the pill before we got pregnant, but I also was never charting or paying attention to my cycles, so I really have no idea what my cycles were like before hand. It's really frustrating not to have anything to compare to!! I would feel SOOOO much better if I knew that I had late ovulation and lots of positive OPKs when we got pregnant. At least then I would know that there is a CHANCE that we'll get pregnant again soon. Now I'm just terrified that it will never happen again!



pinkbloomers said:


> To top it all off my SIL is due in 3 weeks, I'm happy for them but it just makes me sad and I wish I could get away from pregnant people and babies for a while!

Ah sweetie, I know exactly how you feel! My best friend gave birth two weeks ago to triplets that she conceived the same week I conceived my angel. It's really hard to see other women getting pregnant and having babies so easily. I definitely try to minimize my exposure to all things pregnancy!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey I wana jump in in this, I too conceived on my 2nd month of trying after being in the pill for years so I don't know what my cycles are supposed to be.
I think it's just luck of the draw, even if you time it perfectly there's only a 20% chance of conceiving, depressing isn't it but in theory (this is what my oh keeps telling me and I'm trying to believe it) we've all been pregnant before so we know we can, if we just keep dtd we have to get pregnant again eventually right?! The opk's and the temping is all good for helping out but it's not guaranteed is it.


----------



## pinkbloomers

Topanga053 said:


> pinkbloomers said:
> 
> 
> Maybe doing your temperatures this Month will help you see if you're ovulating or not. Maybe it's just your progesterone that's low but you're still ovulating?
> 
> I hope so! My OB said that my progesterone level is in a gray area where it's possible that I'm ovulating, but it's equally possible that I'm not ovulating.
> 
> 
> 
> pinkbloomers said:
> 
> 
> I think I have an opk obsession. Done another one this evening and it seems lighter than earlier so maybe my surge is going down and I'm going to ovulate, I sure hope so! Fingers crossed for a temp rise over the weekend.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so too!! Fingers crossed for both of us!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> pinkbloomers said:
> 
> 
> I got pregnant our second month of trying too. I had just came off the pill though so I have nothing to compare my cycles toClick to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel. I wasn't on the pill before we got pregnant, but I also was never charting or paying attention to my cycles, so I really have no idea what my cycles were like before hand. It's really frustrating not to have anything to compare to!! I would feel SOOOO much better if I knew that I had late ovulation and lots of positive OPKs when we got pregnant. At least then I would know that there is a CHANCE that we'll get pregnant again soon. Now I'm just terrified that it will never happen again!
> 
> 
> 
> pinkbloomers said:
> 
> 
> To top it all off my SIL is due in 3 weeks, I'm happy for them but it just makes me sad and I wish I could get away from pregnant people and babies for a while!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah sweetie, I know exactly how you feel! My best friend gave birth two weeks ago to triplets that she conceived the same week I conceived my angel. It's really hard to see other women getting pregnant and having babies so easily. I definitely try to minimize my exposure to all things pregnancy!!Click to expand...

I think we need to think if we got pregnant once then why should it not happen again??!! It's hard to be positive though, I had a bit of a cry earlier my poor husband is so lovely about it all.

I did the opks the cycle I got pregnant but I think I got a pos on CD 19 and never tested after, I just presumed I would ovulate and I did.

My best friend gave birth the day after my MC which was hard but she had a miscarriage prior to giving birth to her baby boy so I was happy for her. I just wish I could keep away from pregnant happy people for a while! X


----------



## pinkbloomers

Pinkcasi said:


> Hey I wana jump in in this, I too conceived on my 2nd month of trying after being in the pill for years so I don't know what my cycles are supposed to be.
> I think it's just luck of the draw, even if you time it perfectly there's only a 20% chance of conceiving, depressing isn't it but in theory (this is what my oh keeps telling me and I'm trying to believe it) we've all been pregnant before so we know we can, if we just keep dtd we have to get pregnant again eventually right?! The opk's and the temping is all good for helping out but it's not guaranteed is it.

Hi pinkcasi, I'm sorry for your loss x

What have your cycles been like since your MC? 

I know I should keep thinking positive, yes I can get pregnant and it happened quickly last time so why not the same this time? It's just hard sometimes. sometimes I wish I hadn't started with the opks and the temping, it's just something else to stress about!

Fingers crossed we get our BFPS soon xxx


----------



## pinkbloomers

Pinkcasi said:


> Hey I wana jump in in this, I too conceived on my 2nd month of trying after being in the pill for years so I don't know what my cycles are supposed to be.
> I think it's just luck of the draw, even if you time it perfectly there's only a 20% chance of conceiving, depressing isn't it but in theory (this is what my oh keeps telling me and I'm trying to believe it) we've all been pregnant before so we know we can, if we just keep dtd we have to get pregnant again eventually right?! The opk's and the temping is all good for helping out but it's not guaranteed is it.

Oh sorry just seen you mentioned how long your cycles had been since MC before, it does seem normal to be all over the place then! X


----------



## Topanga053

pinkbloomers said:


> I know I should keep thinking positive, yes I can get pregnant and it happened quickly last time so why not the same this time? It's just hard sometimes. sometimes I wish I hadn't started with the opks and the temping, it's just something else to stress about!

I think it's particularly hard with me because my mom had an extremely difficult time conceiving. She tried for ~10 years with no luck and was diagnosed as infertile. She had annovulatory cycles (they thought she ovulated once every 12-18 months) and my dad also had some fertility issues. 

Obviously it all worked out in the end, but I've always been worried that I would inherit her problems. And so now that my OBGYN has said that I MIGHT have annovulatory cycles like my mom, I'm absolutely terrified that it will take me 10 years to get pregnant too. 

I try to remind myself (1) that we don't KNOW that I have the same thing that she did, (2) that I'm getting treatment MUCH earlier than she did, (3) that my dad had problems too and DH hasn't been tested yet, and (4) we got pregnant right away, whereas it took my mom almost 10 years to get her first BFP (which also ended in a miscarriage).

But it's still really easy to see what she went through and be terrified that that's going to be me. :nope:


----------



## pinkbloomers

I don't blame you for worrying but I think it's pretty positive that you have previously managed to get pregnant so quickly and hopefully you haven't inherited any problems and most likely your DH is absolutely fine :) but I know it's easy to say and not easy to stop worrying xxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

I think it's worse if you do fall pregnant quickly the first time i was accepting that it was going to take 6-12 months and when it happened the 2nd month i couldn't believe it, after the loss i hoped it would happen quickly again and i know its only been 5 months which really isn't that long but the loss just makes it worse. everyone is expecting me to announce at any point, always watching to see if im drinking and what not.
Plus I do worry that i cant conceive again, just because ive done it once does it mean i can again? perhaps that my one good egg, perhaps fluke i don't know, im trying really hard to think positive about it all but it's so hard. This is a new cycle im on CD10 so i need to go for it and just pray that it's our turn.


----------



## pinkbloomers

Pinkcasi said:


> I think it's worse if you do fall pregnant quickly the first time i was accepting that it was going to take 6-12 months and when it happened the 2nd month i couldn't believe it, after the loss i hoped it would happen quickly again and i know its only been 5 months which really isn't that long but the loss just makes it worse. everyone is expecting me to announce at any point, always watching to see if im drinking and what not.
> Plus I do worry that i cant conceive again, just because ive done it once does it mean i can again? perhaps that my one good egg, perhaps fluke i don't know, im trying really hard to think positive about it all but it's so hard. This is a new cycle im on CD10 so i need to go for it and just pray that it's our turn.

I'm with you, I thought it would take a while too and then when it didn't I was so excited. Everyone seems to think cos I got pregnant so quick the last time, this time it'll be the same... but I don't think that's how it works :(

Fingers crossed this is your lucky cycle x


----------



## Topanga053

Hey Pinkbloomers! Just wanted to check in and see how you're doing. I just had my 6th positive OPK, but I've had a sustained temp hike since day 3, so FF put solid crosshairs on my chart for three days ago. I was really hoping today's continued high temp would mean a negative test, but it was still glaringly positive. Who knows?!?


----------



## pinkbloomers

Topanga053 said:


> Hey Pinkbloomers! Just wanted to check in and see how you're doing. I just had my 6th positive OPK, but I've had a sustained temp hike since day 3, so FF put solid crosshairs on my chart for three days ago. I was really hoping today's continued high temp would mean a negative test, but it was still glaringly positive. Who knows?!?

Hi! I've checked my tests and the ones for Fri and sat were glaring positives but I think now that I compare them to the previous days maybe the previous ones weren't positive after all??? Done one today and got a negative. 

My temp hasn't gone up a lot yet tho it went up by .1 degree for two days, maybe I've ovulate today and it'll go up tomorrow? I hope so!

My boobs have started to hurt so I'm hoping I ovulate today.

If your temp has stayed up hopefully that means your progesterone is ok?


----------



## Topanga053

Ahh isn't it all so confusing?? Hopefully you ovulated yesterday!!

Yeah, I do think my temp hike is a really good sign. Last month I did the Day 21 test seven days after my FIRST +OPK, but based on my temps, it seems like I don't ovulate until around my third day of +OPKs. If that's the case, I probably took the test too early last month and just ovulated later!! That's what I'm hoping for!!


----------



## pinkbloomers

Topanga053 said:


> Ahh isn't it all so confusing?? Hopefully you ovulated yesterday!!
> 
> Yeah, I do think my temp hike is a really good sign. Last month I did the Day 21 test seven days after my FIRST +OPK, but based on my temps, it seems like I don't ovulate until around my third day of +OPKs. If that's the case, I probably took the test too early last month and just ovulated later!! That's what I'm hoping for!!

Maybe things will be ok for you after all, I hope so!

My temp went up from 97.5 to 98.6, I'm not sure if that's too big a jump, hopefully it will be high tomorrow as well.


----------

